# Hymer agent - Europe



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Other than "Campirama BE", does anyone know of a *good *Hymer agent, within Belguim, or Germany, that can source the spares that we need, as well as do some essential work on our MH.

We will be heading for Dusseldorf, but can be flexible if need be.
We appreciate it is short notice, but Campirama dragged their heels, and time is now running on.

Cheers,

J & R


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock. Try http://www.duerrwang.de/englisch/frameset.htm they are Hymer dealers at Dortmund, They seemed very good but that maybe because we were looking at vans but they certainly seemed very efficient and friendly. also they will let you stay overnight on the premises with elecy. 
Cheers Sid


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi J & R 

what sort of things are you looking for ?

I am sure you are already aware you can go direct to the factory.

Roy


----------



## RustyM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi, I bought my current Hymer 700 Starline last year from Duerrwangs and have recieved excellent service . Ulrich Duerrwang is a gentlemen and pleasure to deal with, his mechanics are first class and work to much higher standards than you would find in UK. 

I have dealt with other German and Belguim Dealers but consider Duerrwangs to be the best. Well worth the extra miles of travelling to Dortmund.

Cheers Rusty.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks to Sid, Roy and Rusty for the replies so far. I shall contact Deurrwangs asap.

*Roy*, the spares I need are small items peculiar to Hymer, and other German built MH's, like sliding window catches, cupboard catches, blinds, etc. I also need a habitation check/test, and another couple of maintenance jobs doing.
I can fit the spares myself, if I can get hold of them.

Jock.

*Edited at 09.39. Contact made with Duerrwangs and awaiting return call.
Jock.*


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock

Things like cuboard catches I have always found Hymer UK at Preston have them, window catches they are fairly standard and I have bought them in france, checks you can go to the factory. If you wont. I would guess that they could supply anything that you need while you are there.

http://www.hymer.com/eu/100179,6f0a70bbeb95beb9dce5030a43709529.html

Roy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> Things like cuboard catches I have always found Hymer UK at Preston have them, window catches they are fairly standard and I have bought them in france, checks you can go to the factory. If you wont. I would guess that they could supply anything that you need while you are there.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy,

Thanks for the link. I have contacted them and given the relevant info.

The window catches on the E690 are all one piece, ie on a sliding rail, within the frame!
Is that the norm for Hymers?

Cheers, Jock.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock

will try to get a photo of my window catches to compare. Meet another hymer couple who always go to the factory for repairs and service, they said you can over night there and its cheaper than here.

If you try it I would be interested to know how you get on.

Cheers Roy


----------

